
The many deceptions of Mark Zuckerberg - duck
https://creativegood.com/blog/deceptions-of-mark-zuckerberg/
======
joew42k
I'm a devoted listener to the author's radio show, (and the radio station it's
broadcast on. Anyone in the NYC metro area should check out WFMU!)

It's hard to find tech industry criticism that's reasoned and fair. I was very
disappointed when I read some of Jaron Lanier's books, for instance, because I
thought some of his arguments were too hypothetical / abstract. Evgeny
Morowzov's books had better arguments, but the tone was so cynical, and he
spends little time proposing solutions. Mark Hurst's techtonic show spends
time looking at the good and bad of technology, and I'm constantly having my
views challenged.

